# Fair price for cut comb in case ?



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I am trying to decide what would be a fair price to sell some cut comb to another beek. The comb is white (locust) drained and overnite in the freezer, and placed in 4 by 4 plastic cases ? Any ideas would be helpfull 
Thanks Rick


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

RAlex said:


> I am trying to decide what would be a fair price to sell some cut comb to another beek. The comb is white (locust) drained and overnite in the freezer, and placed in 4 by 4 plastic cases ? Any ideas would be helpfull
> Thanks Rick


I'd pay you $3.50 per section. That's what I pay a friend of mine for mini frames in plastic trays. Basswood sections are the same price and for round sections I pay $2.50. These are his prices.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I get $5 for a 4x4 cut comb in the hard plastic case. That's mainly because the cases are almost a buck each.

http://www.gabees.com/store/product...d=503&osCsid=d3ebef4e3b9fd02968baf435dc78e044

I have seen cheaper cut comb containers made of softer plastic, but they are not the standard size. Anyone know of any?


----------

